# Fiancee visa or 'Family of a settled person'?



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello!

I found this forum extremely helpful in 2013 when I received assistance getting my girlfriend to England on a tourist visa to visit my family and I hope now I can get some further advice with our current situation.

We are now engaged and looking at moving to the UK permanantly, but deciding on the best way to do it has been quite difficult.

I was hoping I could hear some opinions from you more experienced people if you could spare me some time!

The way I see it we have two clear options to choose from.

Option 1 - Family of a Settled person visa

Marry in Vietnam or arrange to marry in the UK within 6 months of our arrival. This would mean we only have to apply for 1 visa. However, we would have to be separated for at least 6 months whilst I go home before hand to meet the financial requirement as her spouse.

Option 2 - Fiancee visa then Spouse Visa

Initially apply for a 6 month Fiancee visa and marry in the UK. Following the expiration of her visa she can return to Vietnam and then apply for the Spouse Visa. The benefit of this being I can start working full time to meet the financial requirement whilst she is with me on a financial visa, thus reducing the time we would spend away from each other from over 6 months to hopefully around 1 or 2 months at most.

Firstly, am I making any incorrect presumptions with the above two options? Are they viable?

Secondly, is using one of the above options an easier route than the other? Would you recommend I approach it with option 1 or option 2 and why?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The financial requirement for a fiancé visa is the same as a spouse visa.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Option 1 is the "Spouse Visa," as the applicant (in this case Miss Saigon) is already a spouse (of a British person) upon arrival to the UK.

Option 2 is the "Fiancée Visa," as Miss Saigon is not yet married to you but intending to come to the UK as your fiancée to marry you and ultimately settle down. After you have your marriage certificate, you just need to lodge a Further Leave to Remain (FLR(M)) visa (this can be done "priority" at any Visa Premium Service office in the UK for a £400 surcharge over and above the visa fee). Once FLR(M) is approved, Miss Saigon can spend the next 2.5 years living in the UK (and work, if she chooses). After that initial 2.5 years is up, she would have to apply for another FLR(M) visa (2.5 years in length)... again, this can be done at a PEO office. Once the second visa has lapsed (i.e. Miss Saigon has been in the UK for 5 years), she then applies for Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR) (also eligible for premium appointments) and the second that she is granted that visa, she can lodge an application to become a naturalised British citizen and apply for a UK passport.


As for which route to take... the choice is yours, as the basic financial obligations are the same. I came over on a Fiancée Visa instead of a Spouse visa because our engagement was quite short (less than a year) and we didn't want to have to wait after the wedding to be together.


Good luck to you in the decisions you are about to make.


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Option 1 is the "Spouse Visa," as the applicant (in this case Miss Saigon) is already a spouse (of a British person) upon arrival to the UK.
> 
> Option 2 is the "Fiancée Visa," as Miss Saigon is not yet married to you but intending to come to the UK as your fiancée to marry you and ultimately settle down. After you have your marriage certificate, you just need to lodge a Further Leave to Remain (FLR(M)) visa (this can be done "priority" at any Visa Premium Service office in the UK for a £400 surcharge over and above the visa fee). Once FLR(M) is approved, Miss Saigon can spend the next 2.5 years living in the UK (and work, if she chooses). After that initial 2.5 years is up, she would have to apply for another FLR(M) visa (2.5 years in length)... again, this can be done at a PEO office. Once the second visa has lapsed (i.e. Miss Saigon has been in the UK for 5 years), she then applies for Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR) (also eligible for premium appointments) and the second that she is granted that visa, she can lodge an application to become a naturalised British citizen and apply for a UK passport.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your comprehensive reply.

With regards to option 2 and applying for a Further leave to remain visa after marriage. I was under the impression under a Fiancee visa 'Miss Saigon' would not be able to extend or switch to another visa. My source for this information is here.

http://www.gov.uk/marriage-visa/overview

Please can you clarify?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

bonesy said:


> Thank you very much for your comprehensive reply.
> 
> With regards to option 2 and applying for a Further leave to remain visa after marriage. I was under the impression under a Fiancee visa 'Miss Saigon' would not be able to extend or switch to another visa. My source for this information is here.
> 
> ...


The visa you quoted is only if Miss Saigon wanted to come and have a wedding in the UK and then leave almost immediately afterwards... i.e. she just wants to come to London (or where ever) for a visit and get married on that visit and leave again.

This is the application you need if Miss Saigon is to stay with you after the wedding and switch to an FLR(M) visa. It allows her 6 months to get married to a UK citizen and switch over to an FLR(M) visa without having to leave again to apply from her home country.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

And here is the info on the FLR(M), since you would need to be preparing for this application by accumulating documents. They use the term partner rather than spouse I believe as it covers people who are married, unmarried as well as in civil partnerships.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-extend-stay-in-the-uk-as-a-partner-form-flrm


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The visa you quoted is only if Miss Saigon wanted to come and have a wedding in the UK and then leave almost immediately afterwards... i.e. she just wants to come to London (or where ever) for a visit and get married on that visit and leave again.
> 
> This is the application you need if Miss Saigon is to stay with you after the wedding and switch to an FLR(M) visa. It allows her 6 months to get married to a UK citizen and switch over to an FLR(M) visa without having to leave again to apply from her home country.


I'm really sorry I feel like an idiot for not understanding your reply entirely. I'm still unsure what initial visa we should apply for to get her into the UK so we can marry.

The reason for my confusion is the hyperlink you sent me under the word 'this' states that you can only apply for that visa whilst you are in the UK. Obviously are first visa we apply for 'Miss Saigon' will still be in Vietnam.

Could you tell me step by step what visa we would apply for first and so on?

Really sorry


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you want Miss Saigon to marry you here and stay after the wedding do the following:

1) Apply and get approved for a Fiancée Visa. This has certain financial obligations on the Sponsor's part (£18.6k p.a. income etc... Applicant's income doesn't count nor is 3rd party sponsorship allowed) and an English Language requirement on the Applicant's part.

2) Once this visa has been approved, Miss Saigon has 6 months to get to the UK and get married.

3) Once you're married and before Miss Saigon's visa expires, she must apply for an FLR(M) visa. This is basically the Fiancée Visa redux *plus* proof of marriage (Registry Office wedding is sufficient, but you can also have a Church wedding). 

4) The FLR(M) Visa is 2.5 years long and Miss Saigon will receive a Biometric Residence Permit (BRP - a credit card sized ID card) and the right to work for the next 2.5 years.

5) At the end of the 2.5 years, Miss Saigon requires a second FLR(M) visa, also at 2.5 years in length. Upon approval, she'll receive a new BRP and a further 2.5 years right to live and work in the UK. Again, there is a financial obligation to this visa, but on the plus side, her income counts in achieving the minimum income requirement.

6) At the end of the second FLR(M) (i.e. she's now been here for 5 years), Miss Saigon needs what's called an Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR) visa... this will continue to acknowledge her right to live and work in the UK. 

7) There is a long expiry date on the ILR but if she wishes, Miss Saigon will now (i.e. as soon as the ink dries on her ILR) be eligible to apply for citizenship through naturalisation. This will give her the same rights and freedoms that John and Jane Doe enjoy as native born UK citizens and there will no longer be any restrictions on her right to come and go or to work. As soon as her citizenship application comes through as approved, she is also eligible for a UK passport.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you want Miss Saigon to just be able to come over to get married and then have her return to Vietnam to wait while you get the financial requirements satisfied, you can do that as well.

For that, you would apply for a Marriage Visitor Visa. 

Like the Fiancée Visa, Miss Saigon has 6 months to come over to the UK and get married and then leave again before the visa expires.

Once back in Vietnam, Miss Saigon would have to apply for a Spousal Visa. Once that is approved, she can come to the UK and begin living with you for 2.5 years.

At the end of that 2.5 years, she'd have to apply for an FLR(M) visa (see previous post for information on that)... this second visa is also 2.5 years in length and the same financial requirements apply.

After the FLR(M) Visa (i.e. she's been here for 5 years total), she can apply for ILR and, as previously stated, the second that the ink dries on that visa approval, she is eligible to apply for citizenship through naturalisation and ultimately a UK passport.


If I were you, I'd try to get the financials done first (ie £18.6k/p.a.) and then decide if you want to marry in the UK or Vietnam and go from there (Fiancée Visa for a UK wedding or Spouse Visa for a Vietnamese wedding)... it seems too cruel to call her over on a Marriage Visitor Visa and then send her away again for an unknown length of time if you were to marry first and then figure out your financials.

Again, good luck to you.


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> If you want Miss Saigon to marry you here and stay after the wedding do the following:
> 
> 1) Apply and get approved for a Fiancée Visa. This has certain financial obligations on the Sponsor's part (£18.6k p.a. income etc... Applicant's income doesn't count nor is 3rd party sponsorship allowed) and an English Language requirement on the Applicant's part.
> 
> ...


What you say above makes complete sense, the only thing which confuses me is the Fiancee visa you hyperlink takes me to a page which states this is the correct application if Miss Saigon wants to _remain_ in the UK. It also states under 'Exceptions' that she 'may have to apply in a different way' if she is outside of the UK (which she currently is)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ooops... my bad. The government website isn't always 100% clear on what it's saying, and as such, I've put in the incorrect link for the Fiancée Visa.

This link is the one that explains it all.


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Ooops... my bad. The government website isn't always 100% clear on what it's saying, and as such, I've put in the incorrect link for the Fiancée Visa.
> 
> This link is the one that explains it all.


No worries!

The link you have now provided says under 'Eligibility' _your relationship to your family member is genuine and recognised in the UK, eg your marriage is legal in your country_
This doesn't suggest to me that this is a Fiancee visa and that for this one we would be expected to marry in Vietnam first?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

bonesy said:


> No worries!
> 
> The link you have now provided says under 'Eligibility' _your relationship to your family member is genuine and recognised in the UK, eg your marriage is legal in your country_
> This doesn't suggest to me that this is a Fiancee visa and that for this one we would be expected to marry in Vietnam first?


Read section 1 "Overview"



> 1. Overview
> You’ll need a ‘family of a settled person’ visa if you’re from outside the European Economic Area (EEA) or Switzerland and you want to join, for 6 months or more, a partner or family member who’s living in the UK permanently.
> 
> You don’t need a ‘family of a settled person’ visa to visit your family for up to 6 months, but you should check if you need a Family Visitor visa.
> ...


You are calling your Fiancée over to get married, either by way of religious or Registry Office ceremony (choice is yours), and as such your Fiancée is eligible to come over via this route because you are the British citizen sponsoring her and your marriage here in the UK will satisfy the eligibility criterion by virtue of having been conducted _according to_ UK law.


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Read section 1 "Overview"
> 
> 
> 
> You are calling your Fiancée over to get married, either by way of religious or Registry Office ceremony (choice is yours), and as such your Fiancée is eligible to come over via this route because you are the British citizen sponsoring her and your marriage here in the UK will satisfy the eligibility criterion by virtue of having been conducted _according to_ UK law.


So although we aren't currently married, as long as we show evidence that we will get married whilst she is in the UK that would be ok?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes... the absolute minimum you need to show is a tentative Registry Office booking on a date that is convenient for you to get married and perhaps plans for a meal out at a restaurant for yourselves and your witnesses and you've satisfied that part of the intent to marry. 

That said, a lot of people send a copy of the Registry Office booking and show some sort of effort of splashing out for a nice meal/reception/Wedding Breakfast afterwards... when I applied, I gave the name of the Vicar and an accordion fold brochure from the church we planned to use for our wedding and also sent in a copy of the contract we had with the hotel where we had our Wedding Breakfast afterwards. There were no questions about this aspect of my application and they took us at our word in regards to the date at the church (mind you, if they were in doubt, they could always call the Vicar to confirm).


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

So as there is a financial requirement for this visa, it means I will have to return home 6 months before hand to obtain 6 months worth of pay slips so she can apply correct?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes... either that or if you have £62500 in savings (current account... funds must be accessible) that can remain untouched for 6 months, then you don't have to immediately go and look for work.

There are other options available to you, but having a job (at >£1550/mo) for 6 months or more or having that big chunk of savings (can be a series of cash gifts but the source of funds must be traceable... loans don't count) in the bank for 6 months or more is the easiest route.


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

So on the visa4u website when beginning your application it asks what you are applying for.

Here are the subheadings.

Unmarried partner
Wife
Child or other Dependant of Settled Person
Civil Partnership
Family Reunion - other dependant relative
Family Reunion - Under Part 11 Asylum, Immigration Rules
Former UK Armed Forces
Husband
Marriage
Parent Grandparent and Other Dependant Relative
Post Flight - Non-Settled Person
Proposed Civil Partnership

Which one is the Fiancee visa? Unmarried partner? Marriage? 

It's so unclear in my opinion. :/


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

bonesy said:


> So on the visa4u website when beginning your application it asks what you are applying for.
> 
> Here are the subheadings.
> 
> ...


*Marriage*. Your Fiancée's intent in coming to the UK is to marry you.

For Unmarried Partner, you would have to prove that you've been in a partnership akin to a marriage (without actually having been married) for 24 months or more and also be able to prove the relationship for the entire duration of the 24 months (i.e. joint bank account, bills in both names etc).

Proposed Civil Partnership definitely _does not_ apply in your case... it's reserved for the LGBT community (this classification was named before Same-Sex marriages became legal in the UK and "Civil Partnerships" were the only option available).


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, I had a quick peek at a sample application and have a query

_How long do you intend to stay?_ - Do we select 33 months? the max time for this visa? or is it 6 months?

I thought the marriage visa only lasted 6 months and the intention was for 'Miss Saigon' to leave the country after marriage. The terminology doesn't match which makes things really confusing.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

It's an odd seeming question. Put the duration of the visa.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

bonesy said:


> Thanks, I had a quick peek at a sample application and have a query
> 
> _How long do you intend to stay?_ - Do we select 33 months? the max time for this visa? or is it 6 months?
> 
> I thought the marriage visa only lasted 6 months and the intention was for 'Miss Saigon' to leave the country after marriage. The terminology doesn't match which makes things really confusing.


It depends on which visa you are going to apply for.

If you are applying for a _*Marriage Visitor*_ visa (which is a temporary visa that cannot be used to switch to FLR(M)), then state a time of up to 6 months, as that's the maximum that they'll allow before she has to go home to apply for a Spouse Visa.

If you are applying for a _*Fiancée*_ visa, then you could put indefintely as the intent is for your Fiancée to come to the UK, get married to satisfy the Fiancé(e) visa and then adjust her immigration status to FLR(M) as the wife of a settled UK citizen.


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It depends on which visa you are going to apply for.
> 
> If you are applying for a _*Marriage Visitor*_ visa (which is a temporary visa that cannot be used to switch to FLR(M)), then state a time of up to 6 months, as that's the maximum that they'll allow before she has to go home to apply for a Spouse Visa.
> 
> If you are applying for a _*Fiancée*_ visa, then you could put indefintely as the intent is for your Fiancée to come to the UK, get married to satisfy the Fiancé(e) visa and then adjust her immigration status to FLR(M) as the wife of a settled UK citizen.


It's definitely the Fiancee visa we want, I just hope the questions on the form are relative to the indefinite stay we want. Not the 6 month application...

Do you think both options (the marriage visa and fiancee visa) share the same application form?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Also, with the Fiancée Visa, your Fiancée _does not_ have to leave after the wedding, provided she applies and is approved for an FLR(M) visa... if she comes on a Marriage Visitor visa, she has to leave by the expiry date on the visa.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

bonesy said:


> It's definitely the Fiancee visa we want, I just hope the questions on the form are relative to the indefinite stay we want. Not the 6 month application...
> 
> Do you think both options (the marriage visa and fiancee visa) share the same application form?


I think you're getting confused with the Marriage _*Visitor*_ visa, which is essentially a Tourist Visa that allows for marriage but nothing else (a Marriage Visitor Visa holder cannot look for work or switch to FLR(M)) and cannot be issued for more than a 6 month duration and a Fiancée Visa, which allows the visa holder to come in, get married and then switch to a FLR(M) visa (the first of the two visas that are 2.5 years in length)... when the FLR(M) is granted, it also acts as a work permit, so employment can be sought and retained.

These two visas have completely different application forms... if the visa application you're looking at is the one listed at less than £100, then you are looking at the Marriage Visitor visa application... the Fiancee Visa application costs closer to £1000.


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I think you're getting confused with the Marriage _*Visitor*_ visa, which is essentially a Tourist Visa that allows for marriage but nothing else (a Marriage Visitor Visa holder cannot look for work or switch to FLR(M)) and cannot be issued for more than a 6 month duration and a Fiancée Visa, which allows the visa holder to come in, get married and then switch to a FLR(M) visa (the first of the two visas that are 2.5 years in length)... when the FLR(M) is granted, it also acts as a work permit, so employment can be sought and retained.
> 
> These two visas have completely different application forms... if the visa application you're looking at is the one listed at less than £100, then you are looking at the Marriage Visitor visa application... the Fiancee Visa application costs closer to £1000.



Yeah I got it thanks, the short term application is under 'visit' / 'special visitor' / 'marriage'.


My last question for now (thank you so much for being patient with me) is to do with the 6 months I will be away from my fiancee prior to the application so we can meet the financial requirement.

She is really upset and worried about us being away from each other for so long. Could she accompany me on a tourist visa for a few months whilst I am working in the UK so we can remain together? 

I understand she would have to go back to Vietnam to begin the fiancee visa application and it would obviously add extra expense. But If I can make her happier it would be worth it.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, she's more than welcome to come to the UK on a tourist visa, but given that you are affianced, she'll more than likely need to prove in her tourist visa application that she has rock solid ties to Vietnam (i.e. work obligations etc) so that the UKBA are confident that she'll return to Vietnam at the end of the visa and not try to overstay.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a couple of questions please 


1. In regards to the financial aspect of the spousal visa and the fiancé visa.
If both the applicant and the UK sponsor are retired and not working any more.

Can their guaranteed pensions be combined to meet the £18,000 ?
Or is it only the UK sponsor who must have a yearly pension of £18,000 before applying.

OR ... Do they need to have the full whack of £62,500.00 before applying since neither are working any more? 
The UK house is paid for and has no mortgage. It's not a council house. 

I as the applicant will be selling my house in Canada and moving to the UK. 
The house sale will more than meet the £62,500 but I won't receive that until I sell and then leave Canada



2. Also, I'm not sure whether it's best to get married in Canada and then apply for a spousal visa from here or to apply for the fiancé visa and get married in the UK. We would like to be together permanently after being married and not have to part. Which is best to do ???

I love the idea of not having to leave my partner any longer than I already have over the years. I didn't realize after marrying in the UK, we could apply right away in person for the immigration status to FLR(M) as the wife of a settled UK citizen.

( We have been together for 15 years now and just want to stop the back and forth travel between Canada and the UK and keeping up two houses. It's time to get married.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

twee said:


> I have a couple of questions please
> 
> 
> 1. In regards to the financial aspect of the spousal visa and the fiancé visa.
> ...


Both your pensions can be combined. It's £18,600.



> OR ... Do they need to have the full whack of £62,500.00 before applying since neither are working any more?
> The UK house is paid for and has no mortgage. It's not a council house.
> 
> I as the applicant will be selling my house in Canada and moving to the UK.
> The house sale will more than meet the £62,500 but I won't receive that until I sell and then leave Canada.


If you are going down the savings route, you must first sell your house in Canada and put the proceeds into a bank account, and then you can apply. The money doesn't have to stay in your account first for 6 months, unlike other forms of savings.



> 2. Also, I'm not sure whether it's best to get married in Canada and then apply for a spousal visa from here or to apply for the fiancé visa and get married in the UK. We would like to be together permanently after being married and not have to part. Which is best to do ???
> 
> I love the idea of not having to leave my partner any longer than I already have over the years. I didn't realize after marrying in the UK, we could apply right away in person for the immigration status to FLR(M) as the wife of a settled UK citizen.
> 
> ( We have been together for 15 years now and just want to stop the back and forth travel between Canada and the UK and keeping up two houses. It's time to get married.


If you marry in Canada, you apply for spouse visa, and when approved, you move to UK and stay on for 30 months, when you have to renew your leave (visa) for further 30 months. Then you can apply for settlement. So you don't have to be apart at all, except perhaps for the processing time of your spouse visa which, with priority, is currently running at around 3-4 weeks.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Joppa many thanks for taking the time to respond to my questions.
Most appreciated.

It sounds like you think the spousal visa is the best route, rather than the fiancé visa, is that correct?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well it will probably be cheaper as only one visa application is needed and you can start working as soon as you land in UK. But you may have other reasons why you want to get married in UK.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Joppa.

I'm not planning on working anymore but the cheaper part sounds good


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

Would 'Miss Saigon' apply for the same settlement visa if we were to get married in Vietnam and choose not to do it through the registrar in England?

We would get the marriage certificate and relevant documents translated and notarized so we can register it upon our arrival in the UK.

Could you talk me through the process to permanent residency if we did it this way? (which visa it is, how long it's valid, when she could apply for residency etc)

Thanks again!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you went the Spouse Visa route, it _must be_ applied for from Vietnam and _cannot_ be applied for in-country (i.e. you can't do it from the UK). She is still welcome to apply for a tourist visa while you work to meet the financial requirement, but once the application is lodged, she won't be able to leave Vietnam as her passport will be with her application.


1) Get married.

2) Once you have your marriage certificate, gather it and all of your other documents (providing certified translations for those documents not written in English) and apply and get approval for a Spouse Visa. This 2.5 year long visa is incumbent on you first having been able to satisfy the financial requirements and your Wife satisfying the English Language entry requirement through her choice of any one of these English language test administrators.

3) Once #2 has been successfully achieved, your Wife packs up her belongings and enters the UK within 3 months of the "Valid From" date on the visa and begins life with you (seeking and retaining employment, if she chooses). This is an important date to keep in mind because _this_ specific visa is 33 months long (2.5 years + 3 months) which allows the holder 3 months to settle up their affairs in their home country and arrive in the UK to start the visa. Failure to arrive by the above noted deadline will cause problems (mainly financial) at the back end of this process because she'll have to apply for an extra (full price) visa to make up the time lost in the beginning. 

4) At the end of the original 2.5 years on the visa noted in #2, she must then apply for a 2.5 year FLR(M) visa, which is just an extension of the first visa and a requirement for Indefinite Leave to remain. Like the original Spousal visa, there are financial requirements that must be met with this visa, but on the plus side, Wife's income counts towards meeting this. This visa also extends her right to work in the UK.

5) At the end of _this_ 2.5 year visa (i.e. she's now been here for 5 years) she must apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain. As always, there's the financial requirement and both of your incomes can be used to satisfy this.

6) The nanosecond she is approved for ILR, she can then turn around and submit her application for Citizenship through Naturalisation. _This_ process takes some time and one _cannot_ get "priority" service for it. 

7) Once Citizenship is approved, she can apply for a UK passport and enjoy the same freedom of movement/employment within the EU that you and the rest of the UK do _without_ having to apply for any visas normally required of Vietnamese citizens. 

_ETA:_ Until she reaches this stage (i.e. citizenship/passport), she'll still be bound by the rules/visa conditions that apply to Vietnamese passport holders when you are travelling outside of the UK... being in the UK on a spousal/FLR(M) visa _does not_ bestow any special privileges to non-UK citizens who travel outside of the UK. However, once she has her UK passport, she is more than welcome to use that to go travelling instead of her Vietnamese passport... this is useful in instances where you go on vacation and choose a destination where a Vietnamese national would be required to obtain a visa but a UK citizen would not... she just enters on her UK passport and she's in like Flynn.


----------



## bonesy (Feb 11, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl. You are an angel 

Just one more thing if that's ok? When applying, under the sub headings of 'settlement' on the Visa4UK website I presume the heading we select is 'wife'?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

How long naturalisation is taking these days?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd say 2-4 months?


----------

